# went to a psychologist today



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

First visit ever to a psychologist. I was very nervous. I didn't sleep well cause of it. I was able to be as honest as possible. Main reason I went is I basically feel out of control anymore. I'm stuck in this fight or flight response whether or not anxiety is actually there. She suggested possible medication. I told her I would like to try the behavior therapy first and see how it goes. She agreed. She gave me some good things to think about but talking to a stranger and telling them how u feel was enough nervousness for me in one day. I was having panic attacks cuase of it. I'm hoping the next session I will start to get better. I just can't seem to get out of this rut. My body is in full fight mode and won't relax!!! I'm sweating for no reason as I type this.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

i recently went to the doctor for my problem. it is really awkward and difficult to just tell some stranger everything about yourself. you should probably feel better next time, just cuz you know what to expect. just try to think of it as a step in the right direction.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I think as you stick at it and slowly overcome your fears in small stages, the anxiety will slowly be alleviated over time. When the mind's afraid and actively (or passively) avoiding something, the body automatically experiences the effects and gets geared up for fight or flight. It knows things before we're consciously aware of them, if ever we are (it's much 'smarter' than us in that way). Facing a given situation to some degree, while terrifying, can be the surest way of alleviating these anxiety symptoms. Unfortunately it seems paradoxical to the mind, hence the difficulties we face.

I think your decision to go about changing your behaviours in therapy etc. is a step in the right direction. The mind/body can easily get stuck in a rut like this, even to the extent where we're not sure what the triggers are any more. It reaches the point where the thought/behaviour (physiology) axis needs to be retrained. I was in such a state about a year ago, where almost anything would start me off. I'd be trembling and my heart would be pounding at just the thought of going out. Slowly training the thoughts and behaviours behind this was very painful, but after about a year, I experienced much improvement (in spite of occasional relapses I'll always have to deal with).


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah, I decided I wanna stick with it even if I start to feel better. Atleast I could protect my mental health in the future. To think a couple months ago I was at the best state in my life. I had energy, I was quite social, confident and now here I am months later the complete opposite all cause of a break up with a girl. Talk about a relapse. I don't plan to get involved with a girl anytime soon.


----------

